# Bald Eagles and American Pride



## Dan189 (Nov 8, 2007)

This morning while out pheasant hunting I saw my first ND bald eagle. The approximate bird location was 5-10 miles NW of Enderlin in SE ND. It was a beautiful sight, and I felt a sense of pride living in a land with laws that allow us as sportsmen to do what we do.

I have seen many in NW MN, but I'm curious if anyone else has seen many of these beautiful symbols of our country in ND?

Dan

"God Bless You, and God Bless America"


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I have seen several mostly while fishing the tail race/missouri but I have seen them in ditches while driving as well, always cool to see them. Even more impressive was seeing a golden ealge years ago, now thats a big bird! Came out of a large single tree out in the middle of nowhere and its wing span was so big it looked like a plane comming out of the tree. Very impressive.

TC


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Seen lots of bald eagles around Audobon. Several goldens down here in the SW.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

They follow the snow goose migration spring and fall through ND.


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

There seems to be a family of them out where I've been, by Hickson (If any of you don't know where that is, it's by the Knickerbocker Liquor Locker about 15 minutes south of Fargo. Whenever I'm describing where I'm from, all I have to say is the Knicker and ppl know lol) Every once in awhile, there will be two to three (not all together) sitting in the fields along the highway. It's come to be a not so unfamiliar sight to me. Quite remarkable though, they're an amazing bird.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

One out on Creel Bay Sunday morning here.

I grew up along the tailrace and back when I was about 10 year old, I wrote a story about bald eagles and I sent it into ND Outdoors where it was a featured story. Kind of exciting for a 10 year old.

I also was the first member from ND to be a member of the Save the Eagles Foundation. I think I spent an entire year mowing lawns and shoveling snow to pay my membership fees. I got a patch and poster from them along with a bi-monthly newsletter.

That was sure a long time ago, but well worth the memory.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Heh, that's my latest podcast that I posted just yesterday! I saw 4 bald eagles and a golden eagle this weekend around Valley City and Ft. Ransom while hunting and fishing.

www.nicksimonson.podcastpeople.com


----------

